# English speaking countries still use some different words, tell us ?



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

As we are all from English speaking countries on here, I thought it would be a good idea if we told each other some words that we use that are different [for the same objects.]
For instance, I had to ask what collards were recently [what we call spring greens in England.]
So to kick off, here in England we call bread rolls...... bread rolls, or baps, or plain teacakes. I know that in the US [or only parts of the US?] you call them biscuits?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

I thought Biscuits in the US were what we call scones?



In the US , what we call Biscuits they call cookies...


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL somebody will be along in a minute who knows the answer!


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

Also we say sweets not candy


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is a long list of British Versus American vocabulary...bear in mind also lots have different spellings as well as having different meanings.



http://www.englisch-hilfen.de/en/words/be-ae.htm


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

We call the back of a car the truck. I believe some call it the boot.
Ive heard English folks say, "I'll knock you up."
In America, a woman would probably slap your face.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Also we say sweets not candy



...and pants are underwear and not what we call trousers...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> We call the back of a car the truck. I believe some call it the boot.
> Ive heard English folks say, "I'll knock you up."
> In America, a woman would probably slap your face.



Pappy if an English person said ''I'll knock you up'' it would mean they were trying to get someone pregnant...I have never heard an English person say that to anyone..


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

Pappy! That's very true. Knocked up means another thing entirely in the US.here it means someone knocking on the door very loudly at an ungodly hour. here, having a 'fag' means a cigarette[]


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

HollyDolly! I have never heard that expression used in the US way here.Maybe I need to get out more.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, here we call it the boot of the car, but it seems to be trunk elsewhere.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

A small alleyway to me is a snicket [a Yorkshire word] in Lancashire it's a ginnel.What does a narrow shortcut/alley mean to you, are there differing words for it in US/Canada/Australia?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2014)

Hollydolly, thanks for the list. As an American leaving for a visit to England in a few days, I found it very helpful. 

You know what they say, that we are two countries separated by a common language!


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow, hollydolly, that's an amazing list, thanks. So many words! I had no idea.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

There will be variations in all the States in the US as well, and also Canada and Australia and NZ. Would be nice to hear them all.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

Babies wear nappies here


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Sunny said:


> Hollydolly, thanks for the list. As an American leaving for a visit to England in a few days, I found it very helpful.
> 
> You know what they say, that we are two countries separated by a common language!




Oh your are so right Sunny... and whereabouts are you coming to over here? I wish you a wonderful trip...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Wow, hollydolly, that's an amazing list, thanks. So many words! I had no idea.



I am lucky Oak...many Scottish words and pronunciations were adopted by the Americans, so I grew up with many similar ways of saying things, and also I have many American friends so I am very au fait with the different meaning for words..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> A small alleyway to me is a snicket [a Yorkshire word] in Lancashire it's a ginnel.What does a narrow shortcut/alley mean to you, are there differing words for it in US/Canada/Australia?



here we call that a gangway..  It's the small sidewalk between buildings and houses


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Yes, here we call it the boot of the car, but it seems to be trunk elsewhere.



carwise.... your bonnet is our hood.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

oakapple said:


> A small alleyway to me is a snicket [a Yorkshire word] in Lancashire it's a ginnel.What does a narrow shortcut/alley mean to you, are there differing words for it in US/Canada/Australia?



For those on this forum who don't know..Yorkshire is in the North of England, and London is in the sunnier south. The dialect is very different and most often a southerner cannot understand a Yorkshireman when talking face to face .

Here in the London area we call a small alleyway  a Twitchell  or even an alleyway, LOL


----------



## Pam (Sep 16, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> ...and pants are underwear and not what we call trousers...



Ah... but here in my little corner of northwest England we do the same as Americans and refer to trousers as ... pants. The undergarments would be underpants. 

Just thought I'd add a little more confusion.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2014)

Pam said:


> Ah... but here in my little corner of northwest England we do the same as Americans and refer to trousers as ... pants. The undergarments would be underpants.
> 
> Just thought I'd add a little more confusion.



I do love the British word.. Knickers..  One having their knickers in a knot.. makes me giggle.


here's another... Bathroom... Restroom,  Ladies' room, Mens' room.......  American for Loo


----------



## Bee (Sep 16, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> For those on this forum who don't know..Yorkshire is in the North of England, and London is in the sunnier south. _*The dialect is very different and most often a southerner cannot understand a Yorkshireman when talking face to face .*_
> 
> Here in the London area we call a small alleyway  a Twitchell  or even an alleyway, LOL



probably how I come to marry my ex-husband (he is a Yorkshireman)............I said 'yes' when I should have said 'no' ..........if you know what I mean.    :bigwink:


----------



## Bee (Sep 16, 2014)

Pam said:


> Ah... but here in my little corner of northwest England we do the same as Americans and refer to trousers as ... pants. The undergarments would be underpants.
> 
> Just thought I'd add a little more confusion.



I call both trousers and knickers....pants.......no wonder I get confused when I am getting dressed to go out.:lofl:


----------



## Pam (Sep 16, 2014)

A case of getting your knickers in a twist methinks, Bee...

Agree, QuickSilver, 'knickers' is a good word!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 16, 2014)

It's really confusing here for anyone who isn't local.  Not only are there the common Scottish words, but in this area, a unique dialect called Doric is spoken.

A few words...
Loon - a young man
Quine - a young woman
ken - to know

You can greet a local simply with "Aye Aye"  or enquire how they are with "y'fit like?"(are you keeping well).  To this you could reply "am Chaavin awa" (I'm struggling on).


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Bee said:


> probably how I come to marry my ex-husband (he is a Yorkshireman)............I said 'yes' when I should have said 'no' ..........if you know what I mean.    :bigwink:




:lol1:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's really confusing here for anyone who isn't local.  Not only are there the common Scottish words, but in this area, a unique dialect called Doric is spoken.
> 
> A few words...
> Loon - a young man
> ...



I know the Doric very well . Having grown up in Scotland myself...(although on the west coast), my paternal grandparents were from the highlands.. and my maternal from the East coast!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 16, 2014)

Pappy, imagine my surprise and confusion the first time I visited London and asked to have someone wake me early in the morning. The desk clerk at the hotel asked, "What time would you like to be knocked up?" Um....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Pappy, imagine my surprise and confusion the first time I visited London and asked to have someone wake me early in the morning. The desk clerk at the hotel asked, "What time would you like to be knocked up?" Um....



I'm stunned by that because it's just simply not a phrase that any hotel receptionist would say in London.

What time would you like to be called, what time would you like to have a knock on your door in the morning...but not what time would you liked to be knocked up..because it means they would be offering to get you pregnant!!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2014)

Australians tend to modify words, typically by adding the "ee" sound at the end.

cardie = cardigan
lippy = lipstick
trackie daks = track suit bottoms
barbie = bbq
sparkie = electrician
chippy = carpenter​
and thongs are only worn on the feet.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 16, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I'm stunned by that because it's just simply not a phrase that any hotel receptionist would say in London.
> 
> What time would you like to be called, what time would you like to have a knock on your door in the morning...but not what time would you liked to be knocked up..because it means they would be offering to get you pregnant!!



Actually, Hollydolly, it happened 30 years ago...maybe it was in common use at the time. It was a pretty upscale hotel...


----------



## grannyjo (Sep 16, 2014)

I eat lollies, rather than candy or sweets.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2014)

A term not used much these days here is, much obliged, which means thank you. My grandfather always said this.


----------



## Bettyann (Sep 16, 2014)

There are HUGE differences in the English language here in the states... not only in pronunciation but in meaning ... Beginning in the 60's blacks would be the leaders of new phrases and words that became the "in thing" to use... Even simple words such as 'cool' or 'bad' ...it would take awhile before it dwindled down to white culture.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 17, 2014)

Hollydolly, I'm from the west myself. Father's side was from the borders and mother from  Dennistoun, Glasgow.  I was brought up with west coast vernacular - mother often called me a 'thrawn wee skitter' - she had a way with words!  Most of those were lost to me when I moved to Hampshire and on moving to Aberdeenshire, I've had to re-learn  them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I do love the British word.. Knickers..  One having their knickers in a knot.. makes me giggle.
> 
> 
> here's another... Bathroom... Restroom,  Ladies' room, Mens' room.......  American for Loo



We call it a Bathroom too ... as well as Loo...toilet ,  little room etc...


----------



## oakapple (Sep 17, 2014)

I have heard that in some places in the US the loo is referred to [in diners and so on] as a comfort station. Is this true?Pappy, 'much obliged' used to be used here, at least until 20 years ago or so, haven't heard it in a while though.Dame Warrigal, at least I know what all those terms mean, but are there any words used that are 'totally' Australian [if you know what I mean!]
Now and again, when watching US drama I do struggle both to understand the accents and some of the words, but mainly muddle through.Anything from new York/New Jersey seems easier to understand than most.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 17, 2014)

It's true that some accents here would be very difficult for anyone to follow,although I think that Last Tango In Halifax [tv drama] is popular -ish in the US? I am from very near Halifax [long time ago] and even I have to re-tune my ears for some things!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2014)

Early on when we were in Germany, I asked German friends if I might use their bathroom.  Though they looked somewhat bewildered, they politely ushered me to a room containing a bathtub.  Ummm ... I hadn't wanted to take a bath . . .


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2014)

"Come for tea", means different things to the English and Aussies.
We found out the hard way.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> "Come for tea", means different things to the English and Aussies.
> We found out the hard way.


 Yes but which was it, food provided or just a cuppa?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

What's really interesting about the different US States, is depending upon where the original settlers came from, created all the different words, types of houses, food etc.Italian, Irish, English, Scots,Germans, Swedish and so on.So could all of our US posters tell us about their State [or part of State] and what influenced words, speech patterns there?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

The same for our friends from Australia and NZ and Canada [especially all the French speaking provinces.]


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

Oakapple,

I live in Connecticut, in the New England states which are heavily inundated with immigrants from several countries. Since NE states are quite small it didn't take much to borrow foods from one to another.


 I'd say most of the houses we think of as original here are called cape cods and salt boxes that seem similar to English cottages. They are still around but quite few.


Although not in New England, but less than 2 hours away from me; New York City accents remind me alot of some English accents I've heard on TV but I don't know which region. Some buildings in New York City ( originally New Amsterdam) are unmistakeably Dutch in stlye.


Food up here has been rich in immigrant dishes, My own area of CT is heavily populated with Italians and we've enjoyed that cuisine for a long, long time among others.


In Massachusetts many Portuguese people settled there from their original fishing villages. Seafood reigns, in fact it does all over New England.


I think what we call New England Clam Chowder originates from fish stews from old England. This too, varies; in CT, Maine and others north it's creamy. In Rhode Island it's clear;  going over to NY it's red (Manhatten style). North; it's pronounced "Chow-dah", which seems English to me.


Northern New England states like Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire and Massachusetts speak with a hugely different accent than Connecticut. I wish I knew why.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 17, 2015)

Even though I've lived in California(Pacific West coast) most of my life, I have many fond memories of time spent in the South, where my family's from. Here is an interesting link with a quiz type format: how-many-southern-words-and-phrases-do-you-know


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

This is pretty much the home counties generic accent ( home counties are the counties which surround London)...Rose, this will give you an idea of how we sound in this part of the UK.







There are huge regional variations in the uk given that it's such a small Island...and also of course there is slang talk within any county as well with lots of people particularly the young but the video shows our accent here in the London area pretty well for most of the average population..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

Holly, American biscuits and scones aren't the same. Very different flavour and texture.

As an American living in Scotland for nearly 15 years, it's easy to see why there are very thick American-British dictionaries.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

...I know you shouldn't throw scones!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> ...I know you shouldn't throw scones!



LOL. I can't understand why in America scones are triangular and hard as rocks?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/26/dining/biscuits-and-scones-share-tender-secrets.html?_r=0if


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2015)

Funny..."comfort station" was a term my very-proper grandmother used when asking for directions.  Never "restroom" or "bathroom".  Occasionally "The Ladies' Lounge".

 I read that in Colonial America, the outhouses were called "necessary houses".


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> This is pretty much the home counties generic accent ( home counties are the counties which surround London)...Rose, this will give you an idea of how we sound in this part of the UK.
> 
> There are huge regional variations in the uk given that it's such a small Island...and also of course there is slang talk within any county as well with lots of people particularly the young but the video shows our accent here in the London area pretty well for most of the average population..



I guess blondes sound ditzy in ANY language ... 

Actually I'm a sucker for many British accents.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2015)

behave yerself Phil... layful:


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 18, 2015)

Wonder if someone I was talking from the UK was putting me on?

When I said I was going for a walk with my girlfriend they said they did not realize I was a lesbian.

I told them I was not a lesbian and why would they think that?

They told me that in the UK one woman referring to another woman as your Girlfriend means that you are referring to your lesbian partner, not just a friend?

True or False


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2015)

True and false...


True if this was many years ago...but not these days  so much... but usually a female friend is just known as a friend


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 18, 2015)

Holly, is the term Gal Pal used your side of the pond?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2015)

No not really Rose.. although clearly if you said it people would know what you meant, but it's not in common usage..


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Holly, and loved your list and bookmarked it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 18, 2015)

I have to remind myself when visiting the US now not to ask where the toilet is. In the UK the toilet is the room not the bowl itself. I love how American tourists find that gross. No different from asking for the toilette in France.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 18, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> Holly, is the term Gal Pal used your side of the pond?



The only person I ever hear use the word gal is my sister (in US). I've never heard it used in UK.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I have to remind myself when visiting the US now not to ask where the toilet is. In the UK the toilet is the room not the bowl itself. I love how American tourists find that gross. No different from asking for the toilette in France.


 Usually we just say Loo.. tho',  or 'the ladies'.....you know this of course AS...but that's for the benefit of the Americans on the forum who don't..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The only person I ever hear use the word gal is my sister (in US). I've never heard it used in UK.



I think  maybe "gal" is what settlers said as "girl". Some British accents I've noticed saying "girl" sounds a bit like "gal" to us. I guess it stuck.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> This is pretty much the home counties generic accent ( home counties are the counties which surround London)...Rose, this will give you an idea of how we sound in this part of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks HollyDolly. When watching this clip it hit me... the AH sound at the end of her words ending in R are why New Englanders do it, as in chow-dah. I am more southern near Ny & NJ so my accent is different.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

Of course we don't all sound like Hugh Grant [even Hugh Grant doesn't, when he's at home.]


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Of course we don't all sound like Hugh Grant [even Hugh Grant doesn't, when he's at home.]



That's okay - we don't all sound like John Wayne.

...

... just the people west of the Mississippi River.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's okay - we don't all sound like John Wayne.
> 
> ...
> 
> ... just the people west of the Mississippi River.


 I should hide behind the sofa now Phil, before the comments come in.Those people may be packing heat !


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> ... Those people may be packing heat !



Just a ... pair of pearl-handled .44's, pilgrim!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

That's a clever pic Phil, how did you manage to do it? I'm not very tech savvy.You should send it off to Hollywood, you may be a big star by next year, you certainly have the right menacing look for a Western [do they still make them?]


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

You wouldn't need to use the guns, you could give them a hard stare and shoot a bit of Latin at them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> That's a clever pic Phil, how did you manage to do it? I'm not very tech savvy.You should send it off to Hollywood, you may be a big star by next year, you certainly have the right menacing look for a Western [do they still make them?]



I just go to FaceInHole.com, upload one of my few real pictures and _voilà_! 

Cheating, I know, but it gets the necessary work done easily and quickly.



oakapple said:


> You wouldn't need to use the guns, you could give them a hard stare and shoot a bit of Latin at them.



"_Aut neca aut necare_, pardner!"


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just a ... pair of pearl-handled .44's, pilgrim!
> 
> View attachment 13262



Oh my...my favorite actor, SifuPhil Wayne.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Oh my...my favorite actor, SifuPhil Wayne.



:rofl1:

Better than John Wayne Gacy, anyway ... that was one messed-up dude.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I just go to FaceInHole.com, upload one of my few real pictures and _voilà_!
> 
> Cheating, I know, but it gets the necessary work done easily and quickly.
> 
> "_Aut neca aut necare_, pardner!"



Yes, that would confuse them for a second or two, then they would kill YOU .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, that would confuse them for a second or two, then they would kill YOU .



You're probably right, but then they might be doing me a favour ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Well personally I thought you all spoke like John wayne or Mama june from honey boo boo... Y'all ........I'm sadly disappointed now Phil


----------



## Bee (Jan 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The only person I ever hear use the word gal is my sister (in US). I've never heard it used in UK.




It is used a lot in my town...there again it has been said we have an accent all of our own here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL Bee my O/H is Essex born and raised and he has never used the word Gal in his life I don't think...


----------



## Bee (Jan 20, 2015)

I am refering to the town I live in Holly not all of Essex, especially the people bred and born here.

For example if I was to refer to an old lady I would say....that old gal.......or a young girl..........I would say..... that young gal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

I've PM'd you with O/H hometown Bee..


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

In parts of Devon and Cornwall a girl is called a 'maid'. This resulted in some confused conversations before I realised they were not talking about servants.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

In Yorkshire, women and girls used to be called 'lass' [and they would call the boys and men 'lad', no matter how old they were.]


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> In parts of Devon and Cornwall a girl is called a 'maid'. This resulted in some confused conversations before I realised they were not talking about servants.



That's True. I lived on the Cornwall/Devon Boders (Saltash) for a while, thought it was highly amusing that the women were  called ''maid'  or ''my bird'', and the guys were called ''me 'andsome''


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

In the East Midlands people call each other '' Mi duck''


----------



## oakapple (Jan 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> That's True. I lived on the Cornwall/Devon Boders (Saltash) for a while, thought it was highly amusing that the women were called ''maid' or ''my bird'', and the guys were called ''me 'andsome''


Holly, I used to do my shopping in Saltash on my way home from work in Plymouth, we lived in St. Germans for a number of years.I had forgotten about 'me 'andsome', I feel quite nostalgic now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Awwww...it's nice to remember isn't it Oakapple...the friendliest neighbours I ever had were those down in the west country.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2015)

In Scotland women are called hen.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2015)

'Tis true but not everywhere tho' AS...Glasgow and the surrounds certainly...but for example in Aberdeen and stonehaven they are called Quines..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> 'Tis true but not everywhere tho' AS...Glasgow and the surrounds certainly...but for example in Aberdeen and stonehaven they are called Quines..



Haven't heard that one Holly. But then I've never been to Aberdeen. Stepdaughter spent many years in Stonehaven but never heard her use it.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 22, 2015)

'Hen' reminds me of Rab C Nesbitt !


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 22, 2015)

oakapple said:


> 'Hen' reminds me of Rab C Nesbitt !



Liked Rab but my favourite comedy of all time is Still Game.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2015)

oakapple said:


> 'Hen' reminds me of Rab C Nesbitt !



Well that is because it was set in  Glasgow..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Liked Rab but my favourite comedy of all time is Still Game.



Never heard of Still Game...so I looked it up. Apparently it was only made for Scottish TV..long after my time..


----------



## Voicemacabre (Jan 23, 2015)

As a UK, East End boy I struggled for a long time understanding folks up here in Lancashire. It was perhaps made a little harder because of the different dialects and accents even from one village to another. Any incursion into Yorkie territory was another steep learning curve but all these Northern folks I am proud to say are the best in the world.

I am also glad to say that I have totally retained my own accent even if it has meant often being labelled as a 'cockney git' or worse, all in the best possible taste of course. 

I hope this does not offend anyone, it is from the sometimes quite brilliant  TV series, Burnistoun.


Scottish Elevator, Voice Recognition


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2015)

[h=1]How they talk in KY, OH and TX (from AMERICAN TONGUES)[/h]


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for that ken... I love all American accents, but out of those three on that Video, the OHIO accent is most like Southern English


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had people in the UK tell me I have a strong American accent (Midwest) and that they thought it was cool. Huh?!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Well let's hear it AS...post a Vid with a strong Mid West accent and we'll decide...


----------



## Bee (Jan 24, 2015)

Voicemacabre said:


> As a UK, East End boy I struggled for a long time understanding folks up here in Lancashire. It was perhaps made a little harder because of the different dialects and accents even from one village to another. Any incursion into Yorkie territory was another steep learning curve but all these Northern folks I am proud to say are the best in the world.
> 
> I am also glad to say that I have totally retained my own accent even if it has meant often being labelled as a 'cockney git' or worse, all in the best possible taste of course.
> 
> ...






I have seen this before but still makes me laugh.:goodone:


----------



## Kadee (Jan 24, 2015)

We always called a footpath just that, but it's slowly being changed to sidewalk


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well let's hear it AS...post a Vid with a strong Mid West accent and we'll decide...



OK. Will do. Tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2015)

LOL - I got a kick out of that!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, I enjoyed hearing this too [5 accents of the boroughs of NYC]. any truth in it, or just for fun?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Ken, just watched what you posted, the easiest for me to follow was the Ohio accent, then the Texas and lastly the Kentucky accent.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, I enjoyed hearing this too [5 accents of the boroughs of NYC]. any truth in it, or just for fun?



Yes, Oakapple, much truth in it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, I enjoyed hearing this too [5 accents of the boroughs of NYC]. any truth in it, or just for fun?



I enjoyed that.  I'd say there is a lot of truth in it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2015)

I see I was supposed to do a video demonstrating my accent.  Oops.  I'll try to do one after I'm over my cold so I don't sound like a frog.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

There are some pretty hard to understand accents here too, particularly the Geordie accent [in the North around Newcastle]also the Scouse accent [Liverpool] the Brummie accent [around Birmingham] and all the Scottish, Irish and Welsh accents. However, the Irish accent is the nearest thing to an American one.Here in the UK we can easliy understand all Australian and New Zealand accents, also Canadian ones, but do struggle a bit with some from the US.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

I just encountered the expression "captain's call" being used by the Australian PM to excuse some of his questionable recent decisions. It was mentioned that this was a term used in the game of cricket. Can anyone suggest some other cricket terminology which has made it's way into the broader general language. American sports have supplied numerous such expressions. Cricket has always been such a mystery to me


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> There are some pretty hard to understand accents here too, particularly the Geordie accent [in the North around Newcastle]also the Scouse accent [Liverpool] the Brummie accent [around Birmingham] and all the Scottish, Irish and Welsh accents. However, the Irish accent is the nearest thing to an American one.Here in the UK we can easliy understand all Australian and New Zealand accents, also Canadian ones, but do struggle a bit with some from the US.



I've got a solid midwest accent and I've been asked in the UK if I'm Irish, as have other Americans.  I really don't find the Irish accent anything like any American one.  I'm much better at understanding Welsh accents than when I moved here.  As for Scottish, some are much easier to understand than others.  A thick Glaswegian one is still sometimes difficult for me to understand. 

NY accents can be hard to understand and probably some southern ones. Boston is different but I can easily understand it.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Josiah, cricketing terms used in language , hmmn, there is 'on a sticky wicket'[something difficult to get out of, a tricky situation]
or you may say 'that's just not cricket' [meaning it's unfair]or you may say 'he played a blinder' [a great move.]Can't think of any more at the moment. Cricket is a mystery to most people, but I never ask Mr Oakapple about it as he is inclined to go on and on until my eyes are glazing over.Both he and our son love cricket, and they both used to play for the village team.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot, that's strange isn't it, as over here we think the US accents [from certain areas ] are very close to Irish.Of course, so many Irish people emigrated to the US that they were bound to influence the language of certain regions.Where did the original settlers [to the mid-west] come from?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Josiah, cricketing terms used in language , hmmn, there is 'on a sticky wicket'[something difficult to get out of, a tricky situation]
> or you may say 'that's just not cricket' [meaning it's unfair]or you may say 'he played a blinder' [a great move.]Can't think of any more at the moment. Cricket is a mystery to most people, but I never ask Mr Oakapple about it as he is inclined to go on and on until my eyes are glazing over.Both he and our son love cricket, and they both used to play for the village team.



Those are very good examples. I've never heard the word "blinder" is it pronounced with a short i or a long i?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Ameriscot, that's strange isn't it, as over here we think the US accents [from certain areas ] are very close to Irish.Of course, so many Irish people emigrated to the US that they were bound to influence the language of certain regions.Where did the original settlers [to the mid-west] come from?



I've always been curious at how accents developed.  Where did the southern accents come from?  Are they a mix of Irish, English, German, Scottish accents? Midwest would have been settled by many.  My gggrandparents were Irish and settled in Michigan.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Josiah, it's said with a long i as in 'bly-nder'.
Ameriscot, yes the accents of the US regions must have been formed by the majority of the settlers and their accents [New England for instance I think is the nearest to an English accent.]People came from so many different countries even Sweden.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, I enjoyed hearing this too [5 accents of the boroughs of NYC]. any truth in it, or just for fun?



I think it was more of a broad spoofing than an honest evaluation. There's certainly an element of truth in the accents but they're taken to such lengths that they become characterizations. 

Being born and raised in NY and later living in NYC I can say that most New Yorkers that I encountered had broad vowels ("New Yawk") and lazy words ("dis, dat, dem and doze").

"_Dese here guys, dey're goin' ta New Yawk_". 

The inter-borough accents? Not sure if they're all that cut-and-dried - there has been a lot of "interbreeding" and moving amongst the boroughs.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's a bit of the New England accent:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

Oakapple, I found one of the accents you gave us. The Geordie:   ( this is fun)

Oh my, I did struggle w/ this one!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Here's a bit of the New England accent:



Very mild Boston accent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Oakapple, I found one of the accents you gave us. The Geordie:   ( this is fun)
> 
> Oh my, I did struggle w/ this one!



The accent no problem it's some of the words!  Some I know as they used in my part of Scotland like oot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

Scots languages.  My husband often uses lallans/lowlands.  I understand most of it.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

There's a lot of difference between a Massachusetts accent which you heard above and a Down East Maine accent. Here is a good example. Not only does this gentleman talk the talk, he also personifies the Down East character.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sof-6mjsNzA


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Well we can't just classify a 'scots' accent, because like everywhere there are so many different dialects. This guy doesn't speak anything like me at all... thank goodness LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

More Scots language:  It's not slang it's actually a cousin of English as it branched off from Auld English and English was another branch.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well we can't just classify a 'scots' accent, because like everywhere there are so many different dialects. This guy doesn't speak anything like me at all... thank goodness LOL



This isn't about accents though, it's about the Scots languages like lowlands/lallans, Doric, etc.  Some linguists call them a proper language, not a dialect.

How long have you lived in London?  My husband lived there for 18 years and his accent softened.  But being back here since 2004 he uses more lowlands but still doesn't have a strong accent.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Well Doric is a language almost all of it's own..or at least it should be.

My granparents were gaelic, my mother from the East Coast, and I was born and raised on the West coast, so I pretty much know every Scots dialect there is ...however I wish I'd learned Gaelic. I tired once but it was just too hard..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> There's a lot of difference between a Massachusetts accent which you heard above and a Down East Maine accent. Here is a good example. Not only does this gentleman talk the talk, he also personifies the Down East character.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sof-6mjsNzA



My brother would recognize that one.  He lives in RI but has a house in Maine where he goes often to snowmobile.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well Doric is a language almost all of it's own..or at least it should be.
> 
> My granparents were gaelic, my mother from the East Coast, and I was born and raised on the West coast, so I pretty much know every Scots dialect there is ...however I wish I'd learned Gaelic. I tired once but it was just too hard..



Lowlands/lallans should be its own language as well I think.  I tried to learn Gaelic as well but gave up!  I have an American friend who retired here with her Scottish husband and they both learned Gaelic while still living in California.  She even joined the Gaelic choir here.  

My hubby's grandfather came from Sligo and was a gaelic speaker and his grandmother was a highlander who also spoke gaelic.  So they understood each other!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

..which is unusual cuz apart from some similar words  the irish and Scottish Gaelic  language are quite different..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ..which is unusual cuz apart from some similar words  the irish and Scottish Gaelic  language are quite different..



That's what I thought but hubby said they are similar enough that there was no trouble understanding each other.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

What happened to us getting to hear _your_ Mid west accent Annie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> What happened to us getting to hear _your_ Mid west accent Annie?



After I'm not croaking like a frog.  My voice is deep enough as it is!  

How about hearing your Scottish/English accent?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Interesting posts! So many accents.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Even though I've lived in California(Pacific West coast) most of my life, I have many fond memories of time spent in the South, where my family's from. Here is an interesting link with a quiz type format: how-many-southern-words-and-phrases-do-you-know



I got all those right -- of course I had southern born and reared parents and grandparents, so the quiz was a piece of cake.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> After I'm not croaking like a frog.  My voice is deep enough as it is!
> 
> How about hearing your Scottish/English accent?



Well I would but I haven't got any videos or anything on my pC with my voice recorded..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well I would but I haven't got any videos or anything on my pC with my voice recorded..



I'm still hacking away here so still a frog.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

My Daughter in Spain has that as well now AS, she's a very stoical girl usually when it comes to illness but this has floored her. She can't speak, she can't keep anything down, and she says her throat feels like it's made of razor blades. Hope yours starts getting better very soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My Daughter in Spain has that as well now AS, she's a very stoical girl usually when it comes to illness but this has floored her. She can't speak, she can't keep anything down, and she says her throat feels like it's made of razor blades. Hope yours starts getting better very soon.



Thanks. My stomach is just fine but I'm not improving and hubby is.  I think the issue is we still weren't 100% over the cold we had in Thailand when we caught another virus on the plane (positive of that).  Our friends who were on the flight us in the row just in front of us are also sick.  I googled whether we can have more than one virus at a time and we can. So I'm sure I've got at least two. 

I felt somewhat ill last week on Wednesday and went to the gym.  I was hoping it was just the remants of the other cold and that I wasn't contagious.  Thursday at home I did a really good 1 1/2 hour workout with weights.  Friday woke up really sick.  So it's been a week and everybody says two weeks is common for this strain. Ugh....


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Feb 15, 2015)

In Aussie land we say "Yobbo" Americans say Redneck.

Wylie


----------



## Josiah (Feb 15, 2015)

Here in the US we don't put on our wellies, indeed most of us get by without rubber boots at all. During my childhood rain or snow would mean I had to put on my galoshes or my rubbers which were rubber boots that you pulled over your regular shoes. These seem to have gone out of fashion and Americans now just seem to put up with getting their shoes wet.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Here in the US we don't put on our wellies, indeed most of us get by without rubber boots at all. During my childhood rain or snow would mean I had to put on my galoshes or *my rubbers *which were rubber boots that you pulled over your regular shoes. These seem to have gone out of fashion and Americans now just seem to put up with getting their shoes wet.
> 
> View attachment 14479



Rubbers here mean only 2 things either a pencil  eraser...or a condom.. can't say I would ever see anyone pulling a condom over their boots to keep out the rain.. :holymoly:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 15, 2015)

We wear Toques or sometimes spelled Touques (pronounced like tookes) - in many colors and textures, with or without pom poms


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 15, 2015)

Cookie said:


> We wear Toques or sometimes spelled Touques (pronounced like tookes) - in many colors and textures, with or without pom poms



Isn't that also the proper name for the chef's hat?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, chef's hat are called toques -  I never knew there were so many different types of chef's hats.

Also, don't know if you got this in history class, we did -- French canadian voyageurs or coers de bois (fur traders) crossing country in canoes wore these caps. I couldn't resist including the drawing, thought it was so cute, including his dog.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Cookie, hadn't heard of that. Lots of French-Canadian words that I didn't know [but have done thanks to this forum.]


----------



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

What do you all call a raincoat? Maybe it's just that, a raincoat? The plastic kind worn here a lot in the 1950's and 60's was called a Mac [McIntosh, or possibly Macintosh]. People often now wear a waxed coat or jacket [an upmarket Mac.]Fleeces are popular here [also called fleece jackets] and not just popular with the sheep. We wear them for going for a walk as they are light but warm and made of some sort of micro-fibre?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 16, 2015)

Raincoat is just plain raincoat here.   The ones with belts are trenchcoats.
 
Toggle Coat or duffle coat also known as burberry


Fleece jackets (same as yours)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Cookie the top ones are known just as Mac's here..I have a beige 3/4 length one..

I also have a red mid thigh length duffel coat..same as this one..

in the rain I wear my  Barbour wax jacket  same as this 

and in the snow I usually wear a blue parka like this one .... 



I have wayyyy too many jackets and coats LOL


----------



## Cookie (Feb 16, 2015)

Holly, those jackets are very nice - you are a lady with good taste!  I like the blue parka.
We need lots of different jackets/coats here too, because the temperature varies so much with the seasons. I also have many (3 winter jackets, 2 fall jackets, 2-3 for summer and a bunch of fleeces too).


----------



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

Me too! Anyway, you can never have too many coats and jackets.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you cookie ...you definitely can't have too many c&j's...tomorrow I may count them all..and let you know..


----------

